# Multiple version of java coexisting



## SorcererStone (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello All,
I have existing apps that require JRE V1.8 (current) and above installed.
Currently the system variable "JAVA_HOME" is set to "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_20"

I am trying to install an open source app which only works with JRE V1.6 or at most V1.7. 
I am paranoid to uninstall JRE V1.8 and install V1.6 because it will break my already installed apps.
So if I install JRE V1.6 (and leaving JRE V1.8 intact), after installation, am I correct to append the location value string of the location of JRE6 to the system variable "JAVA_HOME"?
i.e. something like this "path of JRE1.6; C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.8.0_20"

Thanks in advance.

PS. My OS is Win8.1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I am trying to install an open source app which only works with JRE V1.6 or at most V1.7


 What is the App? Have you looked to see if there is an update of the app that will run with a newer version of Java?


----------

